# Pimples



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Have Graves and on Tapazole, 40 mg/day generic, and Propranolol 120mg/day. I am breaking out in pimples on my face one or two per week, I am a 54 yr old male.
Wondering if anyone else experianced this?
Also on Claratin, & Flownase.
________
buying vaporizer


----------



## Mariposa (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh yes!! I know how you feel, I use to have perfect skin before Graves took over. I am especially having breakouts now after my TT.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Could you be having a reaction from the meds. I understand some people do with those type of meds.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Have Graves and on Tapazole, 40 mg/day generic, and Propranolol 120mg/day. I am breaking out in pimples on my face one or two per week, I am a 54 yr old male.
> Wondering if anyone else experianced this?
> Also on Claratin, & Flownase.


Yes; sadly! As you know, thyroxine is a hormone and when the thyroid acts up, so do the other hormones. It's a reall bummer.

It would appear that this is not a topical problem but rather a systemic one.

When were you diagnosed and how long have you been on the Tapazole? How are you feeling?


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Diagnosed in March, been on Tapazole 5 weeks. Feeling much better, still waiting to gain weight though.
________
Honda CL72


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Diagnosed in March, been on Tapazole 5 weeks. Feeling much better, still waiting to gain weight though.


And would you say that these skin breakouts came about recently since you have started the Tapazole? If so, the Tapazole is probably taking you through some hormonal changes.

Be on the alert for stinky feet and body odor also. Boy...............; it is true. I have experienced all of that while on the Tapazole and once again when I started on thyroxine replacement.

So glad you are feeling better though. Are you on a beta blocker also?


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, pimples just started about 10 days ago and yes I am on a beta blocker, propranolol, 120mg/day
________
Honda VTR250


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Yes, pimples just started about 10 days ago and yes I am on a beta blocker, propranolol, 120mg/day


Well, it must be the different stages the Tapazole is taking your hormones through. None the less, do not suffer in silence. Do speak to your doctor about this.

He/she may be able to help w/some sort of topical application that would lessen the effects.

Glad you are on the beta-blocker.


----------

